# [PORTAGE] Fallo al compilar attr (SOLUCIONADO)

## sirope

HoLaaa!! Estoy tratando de pasar del stage2 al 3 (si ya sé):

#emerge -e system:

Y luego de un par de horas, al tratar de compilar attr esto es lo que devuelve:

```
config.status: creating include/config.h

=== include ===

gmake[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

rm -f attr

ln -s . attr

=== libmisc ===

gmake[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

/usr/bin/libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -DNDEBUG -funsigned-char -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -DVERSION=\"2.4.38\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE=\"attr\" -I./include -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -DNDEBUG -funsigned-char -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -DVERSION=\"2.4.38\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE=\"attr\" -I../include -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64   -c quote.c

libtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration

libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'

gmake[1]: *** [quote.lo] Error 1

make: *** [default] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-apps/attr-2.4.38 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   attr-2.4.38.ebuild, line 44:   Called die

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m (no error message)

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/attr-2.4.38/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m 
```

¿¿¿Alguna idea???

#emerge --info

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="-15"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

USE="kde qt3 qt4 -gtk -gnome -ipv6 -dri -xinerama -berkdb -kerberos -esd -3dfx -3dnow -Xaw3d -accessibility -altivec -apache2 -cairo -eds -tiff -evo -enboss -fam -firefox -gpm -gstreamer -ldap -oss -unicode -xml -xv"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

LINGUAS="es"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.gentoo.no/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Saludozz  :Smile: Last edited by sirope on Tue Oct 30, 2007 3:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jgascon

No sé si es por el MAKEOPTS="-j4" por lo que te falla la compilación, pero desde luego no parece que te lo esté pillando bien:

```

gmake[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule. 

```

Además te usa -j1 por lo que tardará más en compilar.

----------

## gringo

yo creo que el problema mas bien está en :

 *Quote:*   

> libtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration
> 
> libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'
> 
> gmake[1]: *** [quote.lo] Error 1
> ...

 

que sólo lo he visto una vez en un gentoo hardened al cambiar el chost y recompilar libtool fue la solución.

A ver si sirve ...

Lo otro, lo que dice jgascon, make ignora lo que tengas puesto en el MAKEOPTS para ese programa en concreto.

saluetes

----------

## sirope

HoLa, gracias por responder..

El -j4 viene de este hilo... En realidad me toca usar -j2 pero me da el mismo mensaje.. Estoy por probar con -j1.. Pregunta.. ¿Este valor tiene algun resultado al final o solamente en el momento de compilar?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Pregunta.. ¿Este valor tiene algun resultado al final o solamente en el momento de compilar?

 

El resultado final es la disminución en el tiempo de compilación.

No entiendo mucho del tema pero he notado que la cantidad de cc que se ven funcionando al momento de compilar en la lista de procesos depende de este valor. Se ve que cuando la compilación se puede dividir en "bloques" (¿siempre se puede?) make iniciará tantos compiladores como estén definidos por el valor j

Salud!

----------

## sirope

Bien, acabo de probar con -j2 (que es como o he hecho siempre) y da el mismo mensaje.. Al cambiar el valor a -j1 ya no se queja, pero la segunda parte del mensaje al parecer no tiene que ver con MAKEOPTS porque sigue igual:

```
/usr/bin/libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -DNDEBUG -funsigned-char -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -DVERSION=\"2.4.38\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE=\"attr\" -I./include -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -DNDEBUG -funsigned-char -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -DVERSION=\"2.4.38\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPACKAGE=\"attr\" -I../include -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64   -c quote.c

libtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration

libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'

gmake[1]: *** [quote.lo] Error 1

make: *** [default] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-apps/attr-2.4.38 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   attr-2.4.38.ebuild, line 44:   Called die

 [31;01m*[0m

 [31;01m*[0m (no error message)

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/attr-2.4.38/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m
```

Y lo peor es que no hay log....

----------

## jgascon

Sirope, ¿has visto lo que te dice gringo un poco más arriba en este mismo hilo? Pruébalo a ver que tal.

----------

## sirope

Uhhhh!! Explorando el hilo para nuevas respuestas me acabo de dar cuenta.. Un poco mas abajo leo tu mensaje..    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Nop.. no lo había visto.   :Shocked:  jeje.. Gracias gringuito.. ¡¡A recompilar libtool!! Pero.. ¿Me explicas eso de cambiar el chost? Pensé que nunca debía de tocar eso.. xD

----------

## sirope

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Gracias gringo te vas a ir al cielo con todo y zapatos  :Smile: 

El problema, en efecto era libtool... Creo que me encontre el mismo hilo de Gentoo hardened,  en ese caso si hubo que cambiar chost porque era un AMD64... Yo en mi humilde (y asquerosa) PIII nada mas tuve que recompilar libtool sin hacer ningun cambio.. El lío era que había un upgrade disponible... Tuve que hacer unos enredos porque las dependencias de las dependencias de las dependencias de las dependencias de libtool me daban un conflicto con perl. Pero ya está... thanx. Y un saludote!!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Me explicas eso de cambiar el chost? Pensé que nunca debía de tocar eso.. xD

 

y no se debe hacer pero si no tienes otro remedio, como era mi caso, puedes leer esto  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

